

Cross-platform Python framework for embedding Chromium browser in a desktop app - Charlieee
https://code.google.com/p/cefpython/

======
Charlieee
Some use cases for CEF:

* Embed a web browser control with great HTML5 support (based on Chromium)

* Use it to create a HTML5 based GUI in an application. This can act as a replacement for GUI toolkits like wxWidgets/Qt/Gtk. For native communication between javascript and python use javascript bindings, or run an internal web server and use XMLHttpRequest.

* Render web content off-screen in applications that use custom drawing frameworks. See the Kivy and Panda3D examples.

* Use it for automated testing of existing web applications. Use it for web scraping, or as a web crawler or other kind of internet bots.

